

The best tool for the job, isn’t always - mattrobenolt
https://medium.com/@bentlegen/the-best-tool-for-the-job-isnt-always-6ed364f3f775

======
anigbrowl
Learning an exciting new tool is frequently a way of postponing a difficult or
unexciting job. Getting to grips with the new tool is stimulating, you can
accomplish many otherwise tedious tasks in much less time than before, you
produce things that you would never have thought of making or complete tasks
in ways that you would never have thought of trying, and you feel like you
have received a large boost in productivity and confidence.

You see the same thing in other fields - be more productive/ creative/ awesome
with this brand new product or accessory for your camera/ synthesizer/
motorcycle hobby...often referred to as 'gear acquisition syndrome,' a
substitute for doing more with what you already have (and which you would
probably have happily given an arm and a leg for a few years ago). These are
all (IMHO) special cases of the Hedonic Treadmill, where some great new thing
in your life makes you happier...for a while, before the inevitable reversion
to the mean.

[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hedonic_treadmill](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hedonic_treadmill)

I think this is a great article, and the basic point that continuity and
consistency with existing infrastructure is probably far more valuable than
the (hypothetical) marginal gain from some exciting new tool is an important
one. The 'greater good' section - can anyone else read this code? Have you
made something complex with it? Will it outlast your low tolerance for
boredom? Will it blend? - ought to be written in 20 foot high letters of fire
at the (metaphorical) entrance to Silicon Valley.

~~~
bentlegen
Wow. I'd never before heard of Hedonic treadmill. Much appreciated.

